# Clinic abroad



## Daisy Mae (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm currently researching reputable clinics abroad for egg donation. My funds are limited (max £10k) and I'm not sure where to start. Suggestions I've had so far include Spain, Prague and Russia. Has anyone any experience that they could pass onto me, it would be very much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

have a look here 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=256679.0
lots of tips and suggestions in the initial FAQ, and lots of clinic suggestions throughout the thread
hope it helps, best of luck
Suitcase
x
PS of your immediate suggestions you'll find Spain relatively expensive (as much as if not more than UK), Russia mid price but logistically challenging as you need visas to travel, Moscow in particular is a very expensive city to visit and it's challenging if you don't speak Russian because the alphabet even looks different so it does feel very 'foreign'. Czech is relatively cost effective, easier to get to and probably your best option from that list. Or look also at Serum in Athens - good price, good success rates and easy to get to. Also maybe Cyprus or Turkey


----------



## Tabatha007 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi 

We are currently with InterMadrid IVI in Spain. They are absolutely super and were recommended by my fertility doctor in Edinburgh. I'm 47 and will be 48 in December when we are due to have the proceedure or whatever you want to call it and they haven't batted an eyelid. They are medically audited, match the donor to the parents looks and eye colour as much as possible and genetically screen the donors as well. You will have a lot of tests but it just makes you feel that they take the health of everybody very seriously.

Hope that helps. The link is http://www.ivi.es/en/IVI-Madrid.aspx

Good Luck

Tabby 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## neisey (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi Tabatha 

I am also from Edinburgh and I am now at stage of Donor eggs.  Did your fertility doctor recommend Spire Health Care or did he/she advise you to go straight abroad?

Daise Mae I am in exactly the same position as you I have around 10k to spend also (I have replied to another one of your threads

x


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies:

Suitcase of dreams -Great comprehensive information, really helpful thanks. I will check out the othe countries you suggested too.

Tabby -Good to know that there are still clinics that won't judge us by our age. best of juck in Madrid. I'll check it out too.

Neisey -I have also sent you a message via another thread, though not sure if it sent properly. Let me know how you get on and keep in contact with your news as it'll help us both!

x


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jan 29, 2012)

Just an update on my progress:

Decided to use the Prague Fertility Clinic. Cost of DEIVF is 6000 euros. From what I've heard the clinic seems professional and the contact I have speaks good english and is happy to answer any questions.

Wishing you all lots of baby dust,

Daisy Mae   x


----------



## neisey (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi Daisy May

Just seen your post good luck in Prague.  I am off to IVI Madrid for my first appointment.  Keep in touch with your progress xx


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jan 29, 2012)

Lots of best wishes and baby dust to you too neisey. Let me know how it goes in Madrid and keep me updated as to how you are when you get back.
Speak soon,
DM x


----------

